# [SOLVED] Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter



## jabeznz (Nov 18, 2010)

I have tried several times to update my Wireless network Adapter but each time i get this problem, and it shows no wireless networks
_Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)_

I can roll back to the previous driver, but with the previous driver I could see wireless networks but couldnt connect to them unless they had encryption off.

My specs are 
*·* OS - Windows 7 Ultimate
*·* x64 
*·* Windows Vista
*·* full retail version 
*·* Got it as a Refrub in May 2010
*· *CPU - AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core QL-65 2.10
*· *Video Card - ATI Radeon HD 3200
*· *MotherBoard - 4GB memory
*· *Power Supply - Delta Electronics AC/DC Adapter 230 Volts

If any one has any insight as to why it does not update the driver propperly I wouild be interested to hear


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

Hi you could try here for win 7 driver http://www.wireless-driver.com/download/atheros/atheros-wireless-network-adapter-win7-drivers.htm what is the make and model of your computer


----------



## jabeznz (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

I am using a Gateway NV52 Laptop, I tried looking on the gateway site for updates but it asked me for my serial number which I can not locate.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

You can either let the Gatway site scan for the serial number or search by model number


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

Hello,

Go here for drivers:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...wse&platform=10022&model=12325&os=12390&type=

On home page of gateway: My downloads tab - Browse all downloads tab

Choose "browse all downloads tab"
Follow the steps of putting in model, windows, etc...

I found 20 drivers for your laptop.
I found 4 different wireless drivers also, you will need to know wwhich one it is so follow BCCOMPS tutorial below.


Sticky: BCCOMPs tutorial on "how to find" the correct driver:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html

Follow directions on finding the device instance id to know which driver the laptop calls for.
If you need help then post the driver device instance id here in your next post.


----------



## jabeznz (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

Ok thanks, so Reading that tutorial it said for Windows 7 it will be called Hardware Id instead of Instance Id, So I located it and there were 4 differnt PCI\VEN Numbers they are
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E006105B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E006105B
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_0280

So I look at the wireless drivers on that link you supplied but I dont know where Im suppose to match that number up with as I can find it when I click any of the downloads.
Can I just down load any of them since they are for my Model of Laptop?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

ok Great!

Choose this one: 
WLAN_Atheros_HB93_v8.0.0.196_7a.zip - Atheros HB93 Wireless Network Driver Version 8.0.0.196

.inf file - netathrx
I checked the .inf file this is the correct driver for the wireless card.

You can mark thread solved under the thread tools tab near top of this page, unless there is anything else we can help you with?


----------



## jabeznz (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem when updating Atheros AR5B91 Network Adapter*

Great that worked.
Thank you very much for the help


----------

